
HNews Swipe? - tallmansixfour
The tiny text and my big fingers are a frustrating combo on mobile. Is it just me? (Even big-screen mobile, even landscape)<p>Swipe right&#x2F;left for next&#x2F;previous article, swipe up to open browser.<p>Throw in the first paragraph too - why not?
======
interestica
Android - The Hacker News app Materialistic seems to give the functionality
you're seeking.

~~~
txtsd
Thanks! This is better than the current HN app I am (was) using.

------
kencausey
I don't know which phone OS you are using so I'm not going to bother to check,
but I believe there are multiple Hacker News apps. It seems likely that at
least one of them will provide a more appropriate interface.

